# The Official Ask a Cop Standard Reply Form



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

I am bored on shift, and created this. Enjoy

Please feel free to modify this to your needs when responding to questions from now on. I don't think I covered all the bases.

Dear,

[ ] Unregistered
[ ] Forum Troll
[ ] Person who is angry at police
[ ] Masscops member who is annoying
[ ] Person who wants to be a cop someday
[ ] Person who got a speeding ticket

We at Masscops.com have heard your

[ ] Question
[ ] Complaint
[ ] Bitching
[ ] Problem
[ ] Story

and frankly, we:

[ ] Want to help
[ ] Don't care
[ ] Have heard it all before
[ ] Think it's pretty funny
[ ] Are going to reply sarcastically in some manner

I hope that this reply

[ ] Helps
[ ] Irritates you in some fashion
[ ] Made you 'lol'
[ ] Made you feel all warm and fuzzy... We have a community policing philosophy here.

In the future, feel free to:

[ ] Never come back.
[ ] Post on your main account
[ ] Learn to spell and punctuate
[ ] Register a real account, and chat with us some more sometime
[ ] STFU
[ ] Learn how to search

Thanks! 
-Your Masscops community


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice! Breaks it down very easily for the dopes out there.


----------

